# Kindle fire hdx 8.9 reboot loop



## micheller06 (Feb 3, 2021)

I got my kindle a while ago (2013 ish) and i have just relogged into my account after not using it for a few years. It keeps restarting on its own what do i do?

i have tried holding the power button down for 30 seconds to do a forced reboot and i have done multiple factory resets from settings.

also i am new so if i posted this in the wrong place please let me know, thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know that the Kindle OS is based on Android, but it's such a mess (I had the original and now have an Amazon Fire) that I moved your thread to "Other Mobile Devices."


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Explain how you were able to log in if it is stuck in a reboot.
Or did it start rebooting AFTER you logged in?

also


> after not using it for a few years.


 I assume the battery is completely drained if you haven't used it in a few years.
Try this:
1. Unplug the USB charging cable from the Kindle
2. Press and hold the power button. It will not power on because the battery is depleted.
3. Keep holding the power button and plug in the USB cable. (You might need someone to do this while you hold the power button).
4. Wait until the Kindle powers on - it might take about a minute.
5. As soon as the Kindle powers on, let go of the power button.

Your Kindle should now start to recharge normally.


----------

